# Cuban Sandwich



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like it.  I see you use two cast iron pans - that works!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

John, your sauce is exactly what I sometime use for potato salad.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

how long does that cubano bread stay fresh?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

puttster said:


> how long does that cubano bread stay fresh?


if left at room temperature, about 5 days - in the freezer, for months.
it's only $1.00 each. I cut it into 4 pieces and use it as needed.
I am in a heavy Latino community so the Cuban and Puerto Rico bread is available just about everywhere.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look really good John, I would have never thought to use two skillets like that, that is too cool.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I learned the hot pans trick from Alton Brown way long time ago.
the first Cuban Samich I had was when I lived in Key West back in the early 70s. These two old Cuban guys had an old Volkswagen bus they converted to a food truck. That's all they sold - Cuban Samiches, fries and coleslaw. and they were Deeeeee Licious !! then in '77, I was stationed in Cuba with the Navy and that's where I learned how to make my own.
real pulled pork is way better than the tenderloin, IMO.
I think I'll have another one for lunch tomorrow LOL.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I learned the hot pans trick from Alton Brown way long time ago.
> the first Cuban Samich I had was when I lived in Key West back in the early 70s. These two old Cuban guys had an old Volkswagen bus they converted to a food truck. That's all they sold - Cuban Samiches, fries and coleslaw. and they were Deeeeee Licious !! then in '77, I was stationed in Cuba with the Navy and that's where I learned how to make my own.
> real pulled pork is way better than the tenderloin, IMO.
> I think I'll have another one for lunch tomorrow LOL.


I know I have got to try these, I just vacuum packed enough pulled pork in individual packs to make 18 BBQ sandwiches. Thanks for the idea John. A person can only eat so much BBQ before getting burned out on it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John - I've never seen Cuban bread. I'm sure there are some Cuban places in Los Angeles, but I'm over 500 mi North. Is there a similar bread I can try for sandwiches on the George Foreman grill?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nik - go to your local bakery, if you have one, and tell them what you would like to do.
most grocery stores in my area have a small bakery and make some of their own breads.
I get my Cuban or Puerto Rican bread from WalMart - they get it from a local wholesale bakery in Orlando.
google it: "Cuban Sandwich Recipe" - the sites I've seen recommend breads that may be available in your area.
I cut about 1/2" out of the middle of the bread because I just don't like that much bread. Cuban bread is soft with soft top and bottom and very few air bubbles inside. any kind of "hoagie" bread would work. to my understanding, Cuban bread is made with "lard" and that sets it apart from the others. You can also substitute any meat or cheese that suits your fancy.
I forgot to add that I slice yellow onion very thin and add that to the lettuce. and added some lime juice to the mayo-mix.
a squashed and toasted Ham & Cheese samich is also good on any day of the week.
it's your party - dance like nobody is watching.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I assume you heat the top pan before putting it on top of the sammich? Do you press down at all, or just let the weight of the pan do its thing?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well since this is a cooking forum and if you can't get or find Cuban bread try this.









Chef John's Cuban Bread


This Cuban bread recipe uses lard and a fermented starter resulting in a light, crisp, and flavorful pan Cubano. The secret to a great Cuban sandwich!




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

heat both pans equally either in the oven or on the stove top to about 400* (I'm only guessing on that).
and when you put one pan on top of the sandwich, it is a balancing act to try to get even pressure on the sandwich so it won't slide around and push all the innards out. (been there done that) It only takes a few minutes, so it is very okay to hold the top pan in place while it does it's thing. the meat should be very warm to hot when putting it in the mix. cold meat or cheese will take longer to melt together.
the ideal bottom surface would be a non-stick cast iron pan so the cheese doesn't stick. (I love melted cheese in a pan).
a sandwich press would be ideal - but - you need equal pressure "throughout" the sandwich for the best results.
just "one" of the ways from the net: Ultimate Cuban Sandwich Recipe (Cubano) - Little Sunny Kitchen
_MY_ idea of a good samich press is to have the top plate perpendicular with the bottom - not skewed or tilted with a "hinge" as in this very crude example.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Publix makes Cuban bread. Back in Key West, the Cuban bread sometimes has a palm frawn slightly tucked in along the top. I cannot remember if it was for lent or palm Sunday or both.
My grandfather left every morning before we woke up. He would ride his bike to Duval St and get it at the Cuban market.
We lived one block from Duval St. 531 United St. Its a bed and breakfast now.
We ate Cuban bread with butter and dipped it into Cafe Cubano for breakfast. It was still nice and warm when he brought it home.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

J.V. did you ever go into the Truman Little White House ?
when I first arrived in Key West to catch my ship in '67, I had to wait about 3 weeks until it got there. So I was put on the "general maintenance" details around the Navy base and I got to spend two weeks off-and-on inside the Little White House doing minor repairs and a LOT of painting. at the time, being only 18 years old, I didn't realize what an honor it actually was to be there. much less, almost every day for two weeks actually _working_ there.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Johnny. Yes. Truman southern white house. I remember during the missile crisis there was barb wire all along the beach. I think Truman was long gone by then though. I was 11 years old at the time. Missiles were set up all along the Keys.
Just about everyone in my family worked at the Naval base. It was about the only work I guess back then. Civilians.
Key West has really changed. Nothing like it was in our day.
Me and my cousins would go to Mallory Square and dive for tourists quarters. In the harbor. You know how deep it is.
If we did not get the quarter in a hurry, it would have been lost forever. Easy 5-6 bucks a day.
My father graduated from Key West high. I miss those days. We ate so good back then. I used to go to the shrimp boats and help rinse them off. My grandmother would send me with a bucket and they filled it for me as the pay. Shrimp, spiny lobsters and fish. Blue crabs too! She would spread out news papers on the long table on the porch and dump them after she cooked them. Really good memories.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhhhhh yeah - people don't realize just how bad "Over Population" has destroyed certain ecosystems.
The Keys is a very good example. I don't even go down to Key West anymore - I stay in Marathon across from the airport in a small family owned motel that has been there for ever.

anyhoo - I just devoured Cuban #2 for lunch and it was better than yesterday. the only thing I did different was leave out the American cheese and a bit more Swiss and toasted the inside of the bread with butter in a skillet before assembly.
I checked the temp of the cast iron pan it was 500* - just hot enough to get the inside melted without burning the bread.
this time, I held the handle of the top pan so it wouldn't slide around. 5 minutes and it was done. a slather of butter and a couple more minutes on each side. Man-O-Man was it ever _CRUNCHY_ !! the Mayo/Mustard/Raddish was so good I used it as a dip for the samich (yeah, it was that good). I still think real pulled pork smoked shoulder would be the bomb vs the loin. but, for this regnek, barefoot, hillbilly, country boy, it was GOOD !!
*Edit:* I'm sitting here this afternoon thinking of what could make it better . . . 4 strips of fried bacon ?? ?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

For me a Cuban sandwich is ham, sliced pork, swiss cheese, pickle slices with mayo on one side and yellow mustard on the other side. If I had some I would put some of those french fried potato sticks (can) in it. Thats the way they serve them in Little Havana. It really kicks it up and makes it remind me of home.
We never made them. We would go down the street and buy them. Same with bollitos and conch fritters. I make the conch fritters still, but have not had or made bollitos since my father passed away.
He had a method to remove the skins from the black eyed peas. I unfortunately told a few people and I think they are using that method. Saved tons of work. They used to soak and peel each pea by hand!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven't been in the downtown Miami since the 70's. and now, I avoid it completely when I go down to the Keys.
I'm still hung up on using real pulled pork and about a dozen strips of crispy fried bacon.
I'm going to Publix this afternoon and I'll check to see if they have pulled pork without BBQ sauce. If they don't, I might buy a small tub and wash off the sauce - then fry up some bacon. (that would be for tomorrow maybe).
no matter how you make it, or what version you use, it is still an _AWESOME_ sandwich when it is run through a hot press.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Johnny. I have never used pulled pork in a Cuban. I see younger chefs that do on TV. I have only had sliced roast pork without any smoke flavor. Either roasted butt, shoulder (skin on and crispy) and sometimes pork loin. But we roasted the pork with garlic pushed into holes we make in the meat. We then marinate the pork in olive oil and sour orange (or a combination of lime and orange juice) if it was available. We had several trees in Miami that nobody wanted anything to do with, so my dad would get as many as he could carry, sqeeze them and freeze the juice. A bit of dried oregano, salt and pepper and into the fridge for at least 24 hours. Some Cubans put Comino (cumin) in the marinade as well. Its a Puerto Rican thing. 
The pork roast was eaten that day with yuca with mojito, (onions, garlic, lime and the drippings from the roast) black beans and rice and usually a tossed salad. And always fried plantains. 
Then the left over pork roast was used for sandwiches. A roasted pork sandwich with the mojito and some of the crunchy skin from the pork is out of this world. All on fresh Cuban bread.
Like I said we rarely made Cuban mixed sandwiches. They made them so good down the street. Everything was good.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I haven't been in the downtown Miami since the 70's. and now, I avoid it completely when I go down to the Keys.
> I'm still hung up on using real pulled pork and about a dozen strips of crispy fried bacon.
> I'm going to Publix this afternoon and I'll check to see if they have pulled pork without BBQ sauce. If they don't, I might buy a small tub and wash off the sauce - then fry up some bacon. (that would be for tomorrow maybe).
> no matter how you make it, or what version you use, it is still an _AWESOME_ sandwich when it is run through a hot press.


This is getting better all the time, I love bacon.
John, I couldn't find any horseradish so I got some wasabi, will that work?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't know about wasabi Jim - I've seen people put it on things like sushi in small amounts. so it must be pretty hot.
skip the horseradish - if you make it right, you won't miss what you've never had. Bacon is an excellent substitute for the horseradish. (IMO).
if you like your food a little on the hot-n-spicy side, you can always splash your favorite condiments in the mix vs horseradish to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim & @John Smith_inFL, I found this -

"The horseradish root is what we typically consume, while the wasabi stem, or rhizome, is the main part of the plant that is eaten. Concerning their flavors, both products are hot and tangy. But the *Japanese wasabi is much more intense than* the other common root product, and more highly prized." Jun 11, 2017
*What is the Difference Between Horseradish and Wasabi?*

A rhizome is a horizontal underground plant stem


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Most "wasabi" you get in the US is really just horseradish with mustard and green dye.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Most "wasabi" you get in the US is really just horseradish with mustard and green dye.


This is the most common one I've seen in California -

fr Japan

"S&B's Passion for Wasabi
We helped usher traditional wasabi culture into the modern age by developing different varieties of the plant. Each is the result of collecting different wasabi seeds from around *Japan* and using them to create the perfect strain for our prepared products."
*Explore Wasabi | S&B Foods Global Site*

*


https://www.walmart.com/ip/S-B-Prepared-Wasabi-in-Tube-1-52-OZ/10453076


*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Those Cuban sandwiches are on my short list. I have to pick up the pickles…
John, thanks for the recipe for the sauce. I plan on making mine with Turkey breast, cheese, ( probably Monterey Jack) bacon, lettuce, pickles, and your sauce, on sourdough bread.
Does that sound good?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> I plan on making mine with Turkey breast, cheese, ( probably *Monterey Jack) bacon*, lettuce, pickles, and your sauce, on sourdough bread.
> Does that sound good?


oh heck yeah !! - - - I was onboard with the Jack & Bacon.
do you plan to Hot Press it ??


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like if I want to make them and I do, I'll need to make the bread also. None within 20 miles of me, WTH.  Making it isn't a big deal but I'd rather buy it. Walmart let me down on this one. They got it but not close to me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> oh heck yeah !! - - - I was onboard with the Jack & Bacon.
> do you plan to Hot Press it ??


Yes, with my panini press…Trader Joe has a delicious sour bread, we buy a loaf every week. Tonight we have to finish up the leftover loan of pork, so I’ll make it tomorrow with some lentil soup that I have in the freezer...stay tuned.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I don't know about wasabi Jim - I've seen people put it on things like sushi in small amounts. so it must be pretty hot.
> skip the horseradish - if you make it right, you won't miss what you've never had. Bacon is an excellent substitute for the horseradish. (IMO).
> if you like your food a little on the hot-n-spicy side, you can always splash your favorite condiments in the mix vs horseradish to brighten it up a bit.


It is pretty hot but it sure is good. The reason I went with wasabi is it tastes a lot like it has horseradish in it.

Nik, that is the exact wasabi that I got from walmart.

I will check another store in ton and see of I can find the horseradish. I got all the stuff to make the Cuban with, except the bread, I will need to use another, no place around here has it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

IMO - for the first few tries, you can use any kind of hoagie roll that has a smooth top and bottom.
toast the inside with butter and you will never know what bread it actually is. (just my two bits there).
and a few strips of bacon, and you won't even care what kind of bread it is (don't overthink it).


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, I bought all the ingredients & will try out George Foreman tomorrow.

Where did I get the idea that there is orange juice in a sauce? 

Edit -

These recipes-









The Ultimate Cuban Sandwich


Get The Ultimate Cuban Sandwich Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com













Slow Cooked Cuban Sandwich


Get Slow Cooked Cuban Sandwich Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, Made it for lunch…Made two of them on Trader Joe’s sourdough bread.
First I lightly buttered the bread on the outside. Then put on John’s sauce mix on both sides of the inside…put on Turkey Breast, Monterey Jack cheese, Margarita Genoa salami, more Jack cheese, sliced pickles, fried bacon, and red leaf lettuce.
It was over the top delicious…thanks, John.

Cooking in the Panini Maker









This is one sandwich cut in three…The bacon and sauce kicked it up a notch.









This is the leftovers.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@John Smith_inFL - I have to compliment you on your patience with the different versions of the your Cuban sandwich. I know you're an artiste! 
Some cooks shouldn't be in the same kitchen together.😄


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Jo - that looks some kinda GOOD to me !!
if it tastes half as good as it looks, it has to be a hit around your place.
good job !!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

this could also be a family time thing for the kids or grandkids with hamburger buns and they can build their own sandwich and press it themselves.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My sandwiches came out wonderfully, even though I couldn't find the new herbs I had bought.

I used Ciabatta bread rolls. I did cook fresh pork with garlic & used a famous smoked ham in slices. Swiss cheese. An orange juice, lemon juice and garlic sauce. Mustard. And butter on the bread as John suggested. Inside.

The grilled sandwiches came out with an almost caramelized char. I said "Um" with each bite which I've never done before!
It must have been the cooked pork juice combined with the orange juice & garlic that caramelized into the bread. That with the melted Swiss cheese was seriously indescribable.

I'll have to try it with all the ingredients next.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> @John Smith_inFL - I have to compliment you on your patience with the different versions of the your Cuban sandwich.


the very first one I had in Key West in the '70s still lingers in my memories. I can still picture the two old guys in the food truck that spoke very little English and the HOT crunchy samich right out of the press - I have tried experimenting with different ingredients but always keep coming back to the basic Cuban. The one thing that I found that doesn't do well in the press is any kind of tomato - for some reason, it just ruins the samich. Now, if you want tomato, add it after the samich is pressed and it might be okay. (for you).
there is an old guy (80 years old) that owns a Cuban Sandwich shop two blocks from me. He came here from Cuba in the '60s. I was so excited to visit it the first time. But, his sandwiches are not even close to what I would "expect" in a real Cuban.
It's like those guys Up Nawth in NYC that have perfected the Reuben on Rye - once you get a good one, everything else is pale in comparison. So it is definitely a "geographic" thing that develops our personal tastes and desires. Once you find out what YOU like - the next ones will be better than the ones before.
*Bon Appétit everybody !!*


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Ok, Made it for lunch…Made two of them on Trader Joe’s sourdough bread.
> First I lightly buttered the bread on the outside. Then put on John’s sauce mix on both sides of the inside…put on Turkey Breast, Monterey Jack cheese, Margarita Genoa salami, more Jack cheese, sliced pickles, fried bacon, and red leaf lettuce.
> It was over the top delicious…thanks, John.
> 
> ...


While it looks very good and I'm certain it was, it is not a Cuban sandwich. Not even close.



John Smith_inFL said:


> the very first one I had in Key West in the '70s still lingers in my memories. I can still picture the two old guys in the food truck that spoke very little English and the HOT crunchy samich right out of the press - I have tried experimenting with different ingredients but always keep coming back to the basic Cuban. The one thing that I found that doesn't do well in the press is any kind of tomato - for some reason, it just ruins the samich. Now, if you want tomato, add it after the samich is pressed and it might be okay. (for you).
> there is an old guy (80 years old) that owns a Cuban Sandwich shop two blocks from me. He came here from Cuba in the '60s. I was so excited to visit it the first time. But, his sandwiches are not even close to what I would "expect" in a real Cuban.
> It's like those guys Up Nawth in NYC that have perfected the Reuben on Rye - once you get a good one, everything else is pale in comparison. So it is definitely a "geographic" thing that develops our personal tastes and desires. Once you find out what YOU like - the next ones will be better than the ones before.
> *Bon Appétit everybody !!*


I guess I'm a purist as none of these variations is a true Cuban sandwich. Also a true Cuban sandwich has no lettuce or tomato. The only vegetable is possibly some french fried potato sticks. The cheese is not melted either. The press is to only toast the bread and to press it lightly. The center does not get hot. The meat and the cheese are still cool.

The true Cuban is.
Ham, sliced pork, swiss cheese and dill pickle slices (like used hamburgers). Mayo on one side of the bread and yellow mustard on the other side. Then its pressed to lightly toast the bread. Not to heat the sandwich.
Its the simplicity that makes a real Cuban mixed sandwich.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have a Cuban restaurant by us…I had their cuban sandwich and mine was better.
Also, had their empanadas and mine is better as well cause I put mozzarella ( or jack or cheddar in mine.)
like John said, (I did it my style.)
“There are dozens of ways to make a Cuban - Key West style, Miami style, Tampa style, and of course, _YOUR_ style.
this just happens to be MY style.” (google it: Cuban Sandwich Recipe). Plus, John’s recipe for the sauce was outrageous!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> We have a Cuban restaurant by us…I had their cuban sandwich and mine was better.
> Also, had their empanadas and mine is better as well cause I put mozzarella ( or jack or cheddar in mine.)
> like John said, (I did it my style.)
> “There are dozens of ways to make a Cuban - Key West style, Miami style, Tampa style, and of course, _YOUR_ style.
> this just happens to be MY style.” (google it: Cuban Sandwich Recipe). Plus, John’s recipe for the sauce was outrageous!


I thought the thread was about Cuban sandwiches? Of course you can make a pressed sandwich any way that you like. But it is not a Cuban mixed sandwich. With traditional ingredients, You made a variation with non-traditional ingredients. So, its just a pressed sandwich.
Key West, Miami and Tampa are all Hispanic inspired areas. My mother was born and raised in Tampa, my dad Key West and all of us in Miami.
All the Cuban sandwiches were basically the same. It is only the new chefs that have started to variate from the original. But they all know what a true Cuban sandwich is. 
Our family lived in Ybor city. In the 60's I spent a lot of time there. Cuban sandwiches and crab croquettes were very popular along with many other Hispanic dishes. They lived one block from the Columbia restaurant.
So its all about tradition.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

there is NO right, wrong, or indifferents when it comes to food.
it is how YOU want it - there is no reason to argue semantics.
whoever made a "Caribbean Style" samich, and you liked it, that is all that matters.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I tried it again today with refrigerated pork. It wasn't the same, although, good.
I think I may have cooked the sandwich, yesterday, in some drippings left from cooking the pork on the grill! No wonder it was so good! Butter, pork drippings, garlic, orange juice. . . I'm going to get fatter!

I'm still a little confused about the *mojo*. I tried lemon & garlic today & it wasn't as good as the fresh orange juice, little lemon juice plus garlic yesterday. @J. V. ?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> there is NO right, wrong, or indifferents when it comes to food.
> it is how YOU want it - there is no reason to argue semantics.
> whoever made a "Caribbean Style" samich, and you liked it, that is all that matters.


Well, but I see J.V.'s point—it's no longer a _Cuban_ sammich. Kinda like making farfalle with Alfredo sauce and calling it fettucine Alfredo.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> I'm still a little confused about the *mojo*. I tried lemon & garlic today & it wasn't as good as the fresh orange juice, little lemon juice plus garlic yesterday. @J. V. ?


There are two schools of thinking when it comes to mojo. One as a marinade and the other a finishing sauce.
Here is a link below to something very close. We omitted the olive oil and used the drippings from the roast pork. Then if needed bacon drippings were used. 
The addition of the olive is directly attributed to the health craze and new ideas to make healthier food. But I do not subscribe to fats being bad for you. In fact low carb eating has been proven to be healthier than low calorie eating. 




__





Yucca With Garlic Sauce (Yuca Con Mojo) Recipe - Food.com


This is a staple of Cuba and of course, now of Miami. When you are preparing this recipe be sure to remove any "woody" parts from the center




www.food.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - I really liked the fresh orange juice with garlic on the fresh pork, but, it was kind of braised in it as it cooked ( or steamed and seared as the grill does).

Have you heard of authentic use of orange juice in the Cuban mojo? I also added some lemon juice. Lime was too strong, imo.

Edit - I see you mentioned this on the first page of the thread. I missed it.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I learned the hot pans trick from Alton Brown way long time ago.


Do you spread a little butter on the crust side to give it that golden toasted look?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Putts - yes, with a 1" brush. but, it isn't really necessary. if the heating surfaces are hot enough, (500-600*f) it will toast without anything. I would imagine that you could use any skillet and put pressure on the top with some kind of weight. Alton Brown took a brick and wrapped it in aluminum foil and just toasted one side at a time.
it's your party - dance to your own drums !!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found that there was enough fat from the buttered bread & fresh-cooked pork, that it settled on the grill & bathed the bread.

Yum! Time for another trial!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> @J. V. - I really liked the fresh orange juice with garlic on the fresh pork, but, it was kind of braised in it as it cooked ( or steamed and seared as the grill does).
> 
> Have you heard of authentic use of orange juice in the Cuban mojo? I also added some lemon juice. Lime was too strong, imo.
> 
> Edit - I see you mentioned this on the first page of the thread. I missed it.


Actually its sour orange we used. Its like an orange and lime cross. Its strong, but works well with Cuban roasted pork.
This thread had me thinking about Cuban food. Yesterday I marinated wafer thin boneless pork loin slices in lime, olive oil, a little dried oregano, granulated garlic, kosher salt, cracked black pepper and covered them with thin sliced onions. I allowed them to sit for about 5 hours in the fridge.
I also found some Cuban like sub rolls in the store bakery. I fried the pork and onions in a little more olive oil and put to the side. I assembled the sandwiches with a slice of sharp provolone and pressed in the frying pan with another skillet.

I have some marinated (been marinating since yesterday) pork slices left and plan to dry them, pound them even thinner, then bread them and fry crispy. Then make sandwiches with lettuce, red onion, tomato, potato sticks and a garlic mayo spread I make.
Fresh pressed garlic, mayo, lime juice and S&P.
Simplicity.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The lean pork doesn't work as well as the redder pork with fat, I've found.

I've made about 10 sandwiches, so far, in the interest of science & you guys need to pay for me to go to a weight-loss spa now!!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nik - Jim talked me into smoking a pork shoulder a couple of weeks ago and it turned out great.
so now, I'm like you, getting hooked on these things (again). but for me, the bacon is the kicker.
call it whatever you want - it's still all good.
I tried the "Cuban Style" rolls with one samich - it was terrible. I threw the rest of them out.
I have enough ham for one last samich today on Puerto Rican bread. then I'll go on to something else for awhile.
(this photo does not show some more onion and a pile of lettuce - it was faaaannnnnn tastic !!)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You’re right, John…Bacon makes everything good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> You’re right, John…Bacon makes everything good.


Except from the pig's point of view.😄


----------

